

Marathon gaming for the children - zokier
http://desertbus.org/

======
jcl
In case you hadn't heard about Desert Bus before, here's what they're playing:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_&_Teller%27s_Smoke_and...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_&_Teller%27s_Smoke_and_Mirrors#Desert_Bus)

